# Recall for Brovo



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Important Recall Alert for Dog and Cat Owners (especially raw feeders) - Bravo brand has issued a recall for select lots of Bravo Turkey and Chicken pet foods for dogs and cats because they could be contaminated with Salmonella. The combined recall and product withdrawal event includes 9 different labels. The items were distributed throughout the nation. For complete details including label images and batch information, please visit this link. And as always, be sure to share the news of this important event with other dog and cat owners 

Bravo Dog Food Recall and Cat Food Recall


----------

